# Training tonight!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Finally we are getting some one on one personal trainer help with Tillie!!
Not that she is a "trouble dog" by ANY means, but there are a few areas that we want to nip in the bud before they DO become big problems (growling at the kids in the evening and barking at everything that MOVES out front are top of my list!) We have had a really hard time finding a time that works for us, so I am looking forward to learning from her!
Also, she teaches both Good citizen classes and begining agility, so I am going to talk to her about them and see if we can TRY a class before commiting!
Wish us luck!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck! Look forward to hearing how it all goes!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Tammy. Keep us posted.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck !!! Keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay Tammy! Have Fun!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We had a great night and learned a lot of tips and tricks to help with some of the unwanted behaviors Tillie has been doing.
The trainer played with Tillie while teaching her to "give" and watched how the kids played with her. One thing she did, which I don't know if it is controversial or not, but she felt it was important since Tillie has exhibited some growling/lunging at the kids, was that she basically tried to get Tillie rilled up, "mad" even to see what or IF she had a point where she would snap. With the thinking of if she DOES get to that point, then the training would be a bit different. Needless to say, though Tillie was NOT happy, she was growling, even slightly mouthing the trainer, she Never bit at ALL. The trainer was very impressed with her bite inhibition!! And I was very proud of Tillie. SHe was stressed and not happy, but she did great!
So, with that behind us, she worked with the kids and had them playing some training games, gave us tips to work on recall, helped teach us how to control her barking at passerby's.
She was incredibly impressed with both Tillie's intelligence and her temperment. and I was SO proud of my girl!! She responded right away when learning a new command, every time! 
So, all in all, it was great night of training and we all feel very good about it!
The trainer also offers various class, canine good citizen, rally O, agility, basic obedience, etc. So i am hoping to convince my husband that one of these classes would be really good for Tillie. the trainer recommended the rally class, and said we could try any of the classes first before commiting to the class.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so happy that it was such a good experience for you! Sounds like it was time well spent. Good girl, Tillie! 

I hope you will be able to find a way to attend some classes with Tillie. We started with basic obedience and then did obedience 2/canine good citizen, followed by Rally O. Have thoroughly enjoyed them all and meeting the people and their dogs. Augie loves going too. When we brought a new puppy in, it really made me aware of how far Augie has come. We are continuing the Rally and have now added introduction to agility to it all.  And Finn is starting basic obedience. A bit spendy - I know - I think our trainer has probably been able to take a pretty nice vacation on us! But my kids are out of the house. I used to buy fabric. At least you don't have to find somewhere to store training classes!! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay for Tillie! I'm not sure about the riling her up... interested to hear what Dave has to say, but I understand her wanting to know whether there was a danger to the kids. Kodi can make quite a bit of noise when he's upset too. (like when I have to take something dangerous away from him... not often, I can usually get him to drop things, but if it's something HE values highly, and I see as too dangerous, and he won't trade, I have to just take it) Then he SOUNDS like Cujo, but I can open his jaws, remove the item, (even fish around in his mouth if it's small and I'm afraid he's going to swallow it) and he does nothing but make noise. within a split second, he's my regular, happy boy again.

I'm with Linda... classes are great fun, both for Kodi AND for me. I'm usually at the training center 3 days a week.:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah actually there was nothing wrong with jazzing Tillie up . She was testing for the B.I. Vitally important for a dog even if little to have good bite inhibition. Just wondering Tammy, did she work with your son enough to see what's going on there. That was the key issue right. ? Glad you got something out of it. Hopefully you'll get the bug for one of the sports. That alone will improve almost EVERYTHING. .Keep us posted.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, she did work with our son and Tillie. gave him some fun training things to do to encourage thier bond and see him more as a leader. Also to bring treats out in the evening when he comes to say goodnight to try to reduce Tillie's surprise and tension at that time.
Still figuring out which class would be best for us. The trainer said Rally O would be great for Tillie, but I kinda have my heart set on agility... maybe we'll try both over the nxt couple months!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh and it's good to hear that it was okay to get her worked up like that and Tillie passed the test with flying colors!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Tammy, Karen and Linda can help you out on making a choice and the intricacies of these sports. Hope you keep in mind that fun is the no. one goal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> yes, she did work with our son and Tillie. gave him some fun training things to do to encourage thier bond and see him more as a leader. Also to bring treats out in the evening when he comes to say goodnight to try to reduce Tillie's surprise and tension at that time.
> Still figuring out which class would be best for us. The trainer said Rally O would be great for Tillie, but I kinda have my heart set on agility... maybe we'll try both over the nxt couple months!


If you haven't done any obedience stuff, I'd strongly advise starting with Rally-O... I think you'll really like it for starters, and the more obedience training she has under her belt first, the better she'll do in agility.

Some places do sort of "play agility" where the dogs are lead around over obstacles on a leash. But that doesn't really teach the dog agility. If Tillie won't reliably stay with you off leash, (doesn't have to be a true, tight "heel", but she has to stay with you) and come RIGHT back when you call, IMO, you're not quite ready for agility.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for that advice Karen, I was just thinking about which would be better.
I know that the trainer said that the begining agility is all done on leash... but, agree that the Rally O would be a good foundation.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks for that advice Karen, I was just thinking about which would be better.
> I know that the trainer said that the begining agility is all done on leash... but, agree that the Rally O would be a good foundation.


Agility done on leash is just play... which may be fine if that's what you are looking for.

Introducing dogs to the equipment is the easiest part of agility. It is the handling that takes time... and if you can't control your dog off leash, you can't REALLY do agility. If you spend the time working to get good handling skills off-leash (which you will work towards in Rally-O (or formal obedience for that matter)) you will not only have the foundation work done for agility, but build skills that make your dog a better pet as well.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks again for the advice Karen!
we are going to sign up for the rally for now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks again for the advice Karen!
> we are going to sign up for the rally for now!


You'll have a great time, and if, after you both have some experience, you want to switch to agility, you'll both be well prepared and have a ball!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that's what I figure.
the rally class is only 4 weeks, so I figure it will give us just a taste and then we'll go from there!
starts next Wednesday night!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It will take you a LOT longer than 4 weeks to become proficient in Rally, though... I'm not sure you can really even learn all the Novice signs in that short a period of time!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, oh yes, I know! But, i figure it will be long enough to know if we are interested in pursuing it or not!


----------

